# anyone take armour at night before bed



## xpat1804 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello fellow Hashi's

I am new to this board but have had Hashimoto's for 7 years. I started on Synthroid for about 5 years, then decided to fire my dr (totally useless). Found a new dr and went on Synthroid and Cytomel. I read so many good things about NDT (Armour) I convinced my dr to switch me to armour. I have been on it for about 6 months. I use to take my snythroid before bed because I read the body absorbs it better at night.

My question is....does anyone take their armour before bed and do you feel better or worse than taking in throughout the day. I take 60mcg at 10am and 30mcg at 4pm.

Some of my symptoms (joint pain) went away when I started Armour but I still can't lose the weight grrrrr.

My lab numbers for my free T4 and T3 are in the bottom of the range but my TSH is 0.4 and ofcourse my doctor only cares about the THS number grrrr.

thanks for your help


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have recent labs you could share (with ranges)? You may need to find a new doctor if yours relies only on TSH, that is pretty much irrelevant when it comes to dosing Armour. You have to go off of the Free T3 to dose.


----------



## xpat1804 (Nov 20, 2014)

lab results 3 weeks ago

TSH 0.41

free T4 0.72 (0.93-1.7)

T4 5.1 (4.6-12.0)

T3 112 (80-200)

she doesn't test for free T3


----------



## xpat1804 (Nov 20, 2014)

I said my free T4 was below range can I up my meds. She said no because my TSH is very low and everything else is in range.


----------

